# Welces Futter ??????



## Tobias Westgardt (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo ,
jungs hab da ma ne frage kann ich kleine jungforellen(5cm lang) auch mit ´störfutter 3mm füttern?#c 


würde mich auf eine antwort freuen 
gruß tobias:vik:


----------

